# Seat Recline on Silver Star/Meteor?



## Texan Eagle (Apr 18, 2014)

Does Silver Star and Silver Meteor use identical coach cars?

Does anyone have a photo to show how much do the coach seats recline to sleep overnight if I am traveling WAS-JAX by either of the two trains? Google image search is giving random mixed results with Superliner coach seats also thrown in the mix


----------



## Joeker (Apr 18, 2014)

There are a number of notches that the seat reclines into, but my guess it is no more than a 30* . Maybe some one else will know better.


----------



## pennyk (Apr 18, 2014)

I take the Silvers quite often, but always in sleeper (except for short points runs). I am pretty sure both the Silvers use the same equipment. I believe the coaches are Amfleet II's, but someone that knows more than I do should confirm that. There are foot rests and the seats recline, however I do not know the angle.


----------



## Big Iron (Apr 18, 2014)

The seat in the picture below is in a Superliner which is a different type of car that is used on the Silver Star/Meteor but its recline and seat pitch should be the same or very similar. Google Amfleet II seats and you can get a better idea.


----------



## NE933 (Apr 18, 2014)

Will Amtrak be designing long distance coach seats that will be nearly flat, like a bed, but allow enough room for one's feet to not hit the chair ahead?


----------



## Texan Eagle (Apr 18, 2014)

I found this photo of Amfleet II on the internet, is this what the Silver Star/Meteor coach seats look and recline?

Has anyone done WAS-JAX (13-15 hour overnight) in coach on the Silvers? How good/bad is it for sleeping, compared to Superliner coach cars?


----------



## Allypet (Apr 18, 2014)

I did the NYP to DLD once in coach (round trip). I myself would rather not do coach overnight again, and I have done sleepers since. Everyone is different, but I do not get a good nights rest, and I do better lying flat.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Apr 18, 2014)

I travel in coach many times and if you can fall asleep in a recliner, you can sleep in an amtrak coach seat. The silver service and the other single level long distance trains' coach seats do not recline as far as the superliner coach seats do, but they recline enough to sleep, Make sure that you put the leg support up and move the foot rest to the level you want. Also bring a pillow and blanket as coach can get cool at night even during the summer.


----------



## PerRock (Apr 18, 2014)

Texan Eagle said:


> I found this photo of Amfleet II on the internet, is this what the Silver Star/Meteor coach seats look and recline?
> 
> Has anyone done WAS-JAX (13-15 hour overnight) in coach on the Silvers? How good/bad is it for sleeping, compared to Superliner coach cars?


Yes that is what the seats look like. But I don't think those first two are fully reclined. It's been a while but I believe they can recline further then that (but not much further).

peter


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 19, 2014)

From what I heard the new Superliner seats don't recline as much.


----------



## railiner (Apr 19, 2014)

NE933 said:


> Will Amtrak be designing long distance coach seats that will be nearly flat, like a bed, but allow enough room for one's feet to not hit the chair ahead?


Not very likely....they would have to eliminate many rows of seats in order to have that much 'pitch' between seats...it would be better to offer regular sleepers, that with upper and lower bunks, might yield more passenger's per car, than 'lie-flat' seats could.....or perhaps more revenue per car....


----------



## Eyegor (Apr 21, 2014)

I agree with June. I rode NYP-JAX round trip via coach this spring and had little difficulty. The seats don't appear to recline much but it is deceptive. They work just fine for most people. Like the airlines, you should decide before hand whether you are a window or aisle type person and try to sit accordingly. If you get a row to yourself great but don't plan on it. Unlike the airlines, get to know your seatmate, unless your Spidey sense is going off. It makes for a much more enjoyable trip.


----------

